# Lohmar: Achtung Nummer 9 mit Nägeln gespickt!!!



## Heiko82 (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte seid vorsichtig bzw. meidet es die "Nummer 9" in Lohmar zu fahren. Sämtliche Wurzeln wurden mit Nägeln präpariert um gezielt Mountainbiker zu Fall zu bringen. Nicht auszudenken wenn man da drüber rutscht. Ich wurde zum Glück von anderen Biker die gerade ihre Reifen flickten gewarnt, jedoch zischte es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon an Vorder- sowie Hinterrad. Die Nägel sind in die freiliegenden Wurzeln eingeschlagen. Von Hand sind diese schwer zu entfernen.


Auf diesem Bild seht ihr allein schon 3 Nägel auf ca. 30 cm offenliegender Wurzellänge:








Seid also vorsichtig!

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2011)

dem zuständigen forstamt und der polizei melden. geht nicht nur um sachbeschädigung. man stelle sich vor da fällt nen kind rein bzw tritt ein tier dort hinein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2011)

Das ist versuchte Körperverletzung!

Danke für die Warnung! Bei Frosthelm steht es auch schon.

Übrigens: Gestern, auf dem Zubringer zum HCM bei Franzhäuschen, lag eine herausgerissene Zaunlatte samt daran befindlichem Stacheldraht quer über dem Weg! Wurde natürlich von uns weg geräumt. 

Also immer schön aufpassen, take care!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2011)

Kannst Du in etwa einen Hinweis geben, wo die Nr.9 ist? Ich muß gestehen, daß ich auf Nummerierungen nicht achte. Ich kanns im Moment nicht zuordnen. 

Danke für den Hinweis. Sollte definitv dem Forstamt gemeldet werden, auch Wanderer können sich da übelst verletzen. Ist ja "fast" jedem klar...


----------



## Dede21 (3. April 2011)

Wahnsinn

Wo soll das den noch hingehen? Tatenlos darf man da tatsächlich nicht zusehen.


----------



## Ford Prefect (3. April 2011)

Bin da heute auch mit einigen Leuten reingefahren. Vier MTB, sechs Reifen platt.
Beweisfotos geschossen, Nägel ließen dank Zange entfernen und als Beweismaterial sichern. Aber es sind bestimmt noch weitere dort! Da ist im oberen Bereich zwischen den beiden Wegekreuzungen quasi jede Wurzel präpariert worden. 

Wer ist denn dort wann durchgefahren? Letzten Sonntag war der Trail noch gefahrlos zu passieren. Vielleicht lässt sich der Tatzeitpunkt eingrenzen.


----------



## Dart (3. April 2011)

@ All
Ich bin den 9er am vergangenen Mittwoch (30.03.) gegen 20:00 Uhr noch ohne Hindernisse gefahren.

@ Andreas
Dieser DH beginnt oberhalb von Neuhonrath in Höffen und ist im oberen Teil schön verwinkelt und geht dann auf ziemlich direkter Falllinie hinunter.

Eine Anzeige sollte auf jeden Fall von den Geschädigten erstattet werden. Auch die benachbarten Trails (Schmeißfliege, Hasenberg etc.) sind jetzt sicher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## CasiBergamont (3. April 2011)

Um die Nummer 9 herum gibt es noch den ein oder anderen trail ... was dazu führt daß auf diesem Hügel da manchmal recht viel los is.
In der Gegend dort gibt es einen ziemlich militanten Förster, oder was der auch immer ist, der alles was auf einem MTB sitzt fotografiert und vollquatscht. Mich würde nicht wundern wenn der den Dreck selber verzapft hat.
Da dort auch viele Kinder rumfahren sollte man der Sache auf jeden Fall versuchen nachzugehen. Wenn da mal ein Kind reinfällt ist das Geschrei groß und es hat keiner was davon.
Auf der anderen Seite regt sich eine Anwohnerin auf da ein trail fast in ihrem Garten endet.

Hier ein kleiner Aufruf an alle !!!! Stampft nicht durch den Garten der Dame sondern lauft bitte aussen rum ..... dann haben wir schon mal eine Missgünstige weniger .... !
Danke!


Armseliges dreckiges spießiges Deutschland in dem sich manche Menschen nur nen Kopf machen wie es denn möglichst effektiv gegeneinander geht .... statt miteinander.

Ich werde auf den nächsten touren mal den Leatherman und nen Hammer einpacken ..... das kann ja lebensgefährlich enden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, wie das Gesetz die Sachlage beurteilt? Wir haben hier im Forum doch den ein oder anderen, der sich damit recht gut auskennt. 
(Bitte keine Mutmaßungen oder Spekulationen!)

Am liebsten würde ich mich mal an bekannte Stellen versteckt postieren und das ganze mal videotechnisch dokumentieren, wenn da einer diese Fallen auslegt (Äste).
Für mich ist das versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung. Und die Nägel setzen dem ganzen noch die Krone auf!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> @ Andreas
> Dieser DH beginnt oberhalb von Neuhonrath in Höffen und ist im oberen Teil schön verwinkelt und geht dann auf ziemlich direkter Falllinie hinunter
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Danke! Wir sollten mal ein Tourchen zusammen fahren


----------



## shmee (3. April 2011)

Das Bescheuerte ist doch, der Verursacher schadet den Bikern, so denn keiner zu Sturz gebracht wird (was ja bis jetzt gottseidank nicht passiert ist) höchstens materiell. Laufen dort aber Wanderern, Jogger oder spielende Kinder rum die in so einen Nagel treten.... AUA! 

So, wie das auf den Bildern aussieht, kann man die Nägel ja kaum sehen, und wer läuft im Wald schon mit Arbeitsschuhen mit durchstichfester Sohle rum.

Ich denke, es sollte auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstattet werden. Die Idee, ein Auge offen zu halten und evtl. jemanden mit Glück auf frischer Tat zu ertappen, halte ich auch für gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. April 2011)

Interessiert mich auch. Auch wenn es mglw. keinen direkten Nutzen bringt, so sollten die "offiziellen" Stellen (welche sind das? Eigentümer, Forstbehörde) informiert werden. Vlt. wird aber auch tatsächlich gehandelt und z.B. Anwohner befragt.

Fahren darf man da aber wohl nicht (was natürlich niemals so eine Gefährdung rechtfertigen kann, die ja auch nicht nur Radler betrifft). Siehe http://www.lohmar.de/umwelt-natur-gruenflaechen/unser-wald/freizeitgestaltung/verhaltensregeln/. Vlt. kann die Sache auch dort über den Bürgerservice von Betroffenen gemeldet werden.


----------



## othom (3. April 2011)

was gibt es doch für Geisteskranke Arsch-löcher auf dieser Welt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

Da müsste man sich mal auf die lauer legen und dem typ den Hammer von hinten reinschieben, aber nicht mit der dünnen Seite zuerst !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2011)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> In der Gegend dort gibt es einen ziemlich militanten Förster, oder was der auch immer ist, der alles was auf einem MTB sitzt fotografiert und vollquatscht. Mich würde nicht wundern wenn der den Dreck selber



nich wirklich oder?? das fotoschiessen ist ja schon (ohne einwilligung) eindringen in die privatsphäre -> strafbar

allerdings das evtl der förster selber den baumbestand beschädigt... (lassen wir die absicht auf versuchte körperverletzung und sachbeschädigung mal aussen vor)
da sollte sich mal eine höhere stelle drum kümmern. dann kann der liebe herr (sofern er das gewesen ist) demnächst in der innenstadt mit seinem dackel zusammen almosen sammeln.


----------



## naf (3. April 2011)




----------



## nadgrajin (3. April 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nich wirklich oder?? das fotoschiessen ist ja schon (ohne einwilligung) eindringen in die privatsphäre -> strafbar


Kommt drauf an, bei dem Thema streiten sich die Gerichte eh immer wieder. Wenn z.b. der Sinn des Fotos eine Aufnahme des Waldes ist und Du dann mit da drauf bist hast Du vor Gericht kaum eine Chance.

Nicht desto trotz könnte es sein das derjenige hier mitliest, daher würde ich wenn ich versuchen würde diese Stellen mal zu überwachen dies hier nicht unbedingt veröffentlichen. Das IBC ist ja nun nicht das unbekannteste Forum und auch nicht schwer zu finden wenn man das Thema MTB im Wald eingibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2011)




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. April 2011)

krank, einfach nur krank


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nich wirklich oder?? das fotoschiessen ist ja schon (ohne einwilligung) eindringen in die privatsphäre -> strafbar





nadgrajin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, bei dem Thema streiten sich die Gerichte eh immer wieder. Wenn z.b. der Sinn des Fotos eine Aufnahme des Waldes ist und Du dann mit da drauf bist hast Du vor Gericht kaum eine Chance.


Schaut mal unter  Panoramafreiheit bevor hier irgend welche Straftaten unterstellt werden..
-trekki


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schaut mal unter  Panoramafreiheit bevor hier irgend welche Straftaten unterstellt werden..
> -trekki





CasiBergamont schrieb:


> In der Gegend dort gibt es einen ziemlich militanten FÃ¶rster, oder was der auch immer ist, *der alles was auf einem MTB sitzt fotografiert* und vollquatscht.





Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nich wirklich oder?? das fotoschiessen ist ja schon (ohne einwilligung) eindringen in die privatsphÃ¤re -> strafbar



was nicht verstanden?? ich bin davon ausgegangen das der nahezu paÃfotos macht, also nicht mal eben so durch die landschaft knipst.

weil



> Zwar ist das Abbilden von Personen ohne deren Einwilligung durch Â§ 22 des Kunsturheberrechtsgesetzes  (KunstUrhG) verboten. Allerdings wird diese Regelungen durch Â§ 23  KunstUrhG teilweise aufgehoben: Ohne Einwilligung erlaubt sind unter  Anderem _âBilder, auf denen die Personen nur als Beiwerk neben einer Landschaft oder sonstigen Ãrtlichkeit erscheinenâ_ und _âBilder von Versammlungen, AufzÃ¼gen und Ã¤hnlichen VorgÃ¤ngen, an denen die dargestellten Personen teilgenommen habenâ_.


----------



## scotty78 (3. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige sollte auf jeden Fall von den Geschädigten erstattet werden. Auch die benachbarten Trails (Schmeißfliege, Hasenberg etc.) sind jetzt sicher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Schmeißfliege im unteren Stück bitte auch mit Vorsicht genießen!!

Drei Platten an 2 MTB, davon auch durch den Reifen-Stollen durch!

Außerdem ist die Brücke unten weg, dafür aber liegt reichlich sonstiger Müll rum, vor allem ein verrosteter Rodel-Schlitten, in dessen Kufen man besser auch nicht stüzen sollte...


----------



## Alexson1985 (3. April 2011)

Man sollte sich einfach mal zusammen tun und abwechselnd auf die Lauer legen.... Bin schonmal in eine Falle gefahren (war ein Draht auf Brusthöhe gespannt)....war nicht gerade angenehm, aber das toppt wirklich alles. 
Wenn man mal bedenkt, das die so zu Stande kommenden Verletzungen jemanden ins Krankenhaus bringen könnten, muss der Täter schon eine immense Wut gegen MTB-ler haben.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2011)

Hi,
da sollte einer, der sich örtlich auskennt, umgehend mit den Fotos zum einen Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgeben und das ganze an General Anzeiger und Co geben (Mail Adresse auf der HP)!

Schließlich besteht da mal dezente Gefahr für Leib und Leben von Mensch und Tier...

Was man mit dem Idioten anstellen sollte, geht wohl eher in Richtung Selbstjustiz und gehört hier nicht hin...

Gruesse


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2011)

Könnte aber auch Trittbrettfahrer animieren?!


----------



## Fabian93 (3. April 2011)

Ein Bekannter hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht,ich zitiere ihn hier einfach mal:



> Falls ich naher Zukunft nochmal in Wahlscheid fahren wollt ( Sportplatz,  Nummer 9, Schmeisfliege usw.) Müsst ihr aufpassen. Die Anwohner rufen  sofort die Polizei und der Förster meinte zu uns er würde wenn das mit  den Mountainbiker nicht weniger wird Stacheldraht spannen.



Mit dem was da vorgeht ist echt nicht zu spaßen.Ein Drahtseil auf Brusthöhe(normale aufrechte fahrt) kann gut auch mal auf Halshöhe hängen.
Einfach unverständlich für mich,unser Homespot liegt relativ nahe an Häusern und wir kommen super mit den Bewohnern klar.
Beruht alles auf gegenseitiger Rücksicht...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. April 2011)

Tach zusammen.

War gestern gegen 15-17 Uhr im Gebiet um Neuhohnrath unterwegs. 

Jedoch das erste Mal überhaupt da und auch allein unterwegs. Deshalb möglich dass ich diesen Track 9 befahren habe ohne es zu wissen...

Mir ist nichts besonderes aufgefallen. 

Kann bitte jemand mal die Koordinaten einstellen? Dann kann ich's im GPS checken. Und man kann den Tatzeitpunkt weiter eingrenzen.

Gruß Frankie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (3. April 2011)

Sollen die Anwohner doch mal zum geduldeten Trail-Bau aufrufen. Dann gäb's auch keine Schildbürger-Kriege. In den USofA funktionert das ja auch. Und das ist doch Merkel-lands großes Vorbild! Frankreich gehr doch da auch dementsprechend entspannt vor..... Kann also kein Hexenwerk sein! Aber der DEUTSCHE definiert sich lieber über Verbote als über Möglichkeiten! Oder?


----------



## Ford Prefect (3. April 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> War gestern gegen 15-17 Uhr im Gebiet um Neuhohnrath unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Koordinaten (ca.)
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...0.004805,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&iwloc=near

Kannst mir aber auch gerne den Track per PM schicken. Dann schau ich nach.


----------



## Ford Prefect (3. April 2011)

So sahen die Wurzeln aus:





Nicht gerade klein:




Das war nur ein kleiner Teil der gesicherten Nägel. Alle fein in die Wurzeln eingeschlagen, Köpfe abgetrennt und sauber angespitzt:


----------



## Heiko82 (3. April 2011)

Oh man, das das so viele Nägel sind hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hat heute schon jemand Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet? Wie bekommen wir den Wald möglichst schnell wieder "sauber"?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. April 2011)

Ford Prefect schrieb:


> Koordinaten (ca.)
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...0.004805,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&iwloc=near
> 
> Kannst mir aber auch gerne den Track per PM schicken. Dann schau ich nach.



Danke für die Koordinaten: bin nur auf Trails in der Nähe gewesen, kann also weiter nicht behilflich sein.


----------



## PoliceCar (3. April 2011)

Warum habt ihr die Nägel herausgezogen?
An eurer Stelle hätte ich die Stellen gesichert und sofort die Polizei in den Wald geholt. Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. M.E. handelt es sich hierbei um versuchte Körperverletzung, ganz abgesehen von der Gefährdung für die Tierwelt.
Auch wenn ich absoluter Laie bin, so behaupte ich mal, daß es sich hierbei um einen nicht unerheblichen Straftatbestand handelt. Mit herausgezogenen Nägeln wird die Beweisführung sicherlich erheblich erschwert ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2011)

Hammer! Ich würde sagen, daß sich da mal einer richtig viel Mühe gegeben hat! Das ist dann auch kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr, sondern berechnend böse Absicht.

Jemand der sich soviel Mühe gibt will sich und seine Vorgehen mitunter bestätigt sehen. Ist da nicht irgendeine Person aufgefallen, die sich dort irgendwo aufhielt? Ich weiss, in der Regel achtet man nicht darauf, aber vielleicht ist ja doch was ungewöhnliches Aufgefallen?!




PoliceCar schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr die Nägel herausgezogen?
> An eurer Stelle hätte ich die Stellen gesichert und sofort die Polizei  in den Wald geholt. Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. M.E. handelt es sich  hierbei um versuchte Körperverletzung, ganz abgesehen von der Gefährdung  für die Tierwelt.
> Auch wenn ich absoluter Laie bin, so behaupte ich mal, daß es sich  hierbei um einen nicht unerheblichen Straftatbestand handelt. Mit  herausgezogenen Nägeln wird die Beweisführung sicherlich erheblich  erschwert ...


 
Die Bilder und die Löcher in den Entsprechenden Hölzern sollten ansich  Beweis genug sein. Sowas saugt man sich doch nicht so einfach aus den  Finger!


----------



## Airhaenz (3. April 2011)

Anzeige!


----------



## CHTI (4. April 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Vor einigen Wochen hat uns der Pächter von diesem Waldstück angesprochen (angemeckter), nach einer kurzen Diskussion meinte er dann wenn das mit den MTBler nicht aufhört wird er Draht spannen oder andere Hindernisse auf bauen.


Falls einer von den Geschädigten Anzeige erstatten möchte wäre ich bereit auszusagen.

Gruß CHTI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. April 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Anzeige!



Sorry, ich werde aus deinem ausführlichen Beitrag nicht schlau.

Du bist dafür, das Anzeige erstattet wird, oder du hast Anzeige erstattet?


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2011)

CHTI schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> Vor einigen Wochen hat uns der Pächter von diesem Waldstück angesprochen (angemeckter), nach einer kurzen Diskussion meinte er dann wenn das mit den MTBler nicht aufhört wird er Draht spannen oder andere Hindernisse auf bauen.
> 
> ...



...das hast du nicht zufällig auf Band  ?

Schade, dass der Pächter sich so äußert. 

Auch wenn man nicht weiß, was dort alles vorgefallen ist, wäre es vielleicht, eine Überlegung, diesen "Spot" erstmal ein wenig zu meiden.

Die Anzeige würde ich an Eurer Stelle trotzdem erstatten. Müsst ja nicht erzählen, dass ihr auf zwei Rädern unterwegs wart...

grüße


----------



## Dart (4. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Anzeige, z.B. von einem Wanderer , unbedingt notwendig. Das Verletzungspotential ist erheblich, ggfs. bis hin zum Tod.

Ich habe einen Link von diesem Fred mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung an Studio242 geschickt. Dieses betreibt die lokalen Internetzeitungen Neunkirchen-Seelscheid.info, Lohmar.info und Much-heute.de.

Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn sich die geschädigten auch mit Herrn Schmoll in Verbindung setzen würden.


----------



## bodenkontakt (4. April 2011)

Über einen gleichgearteten Fall habe ich die Tage schon einen Thread hier gelesen. Glaube der kam aus dem Raum Baden-Württemberg.
Da hat auch ein gestörtes Stück Hundeexkrement Nägel auf die gleiche Weise in Wurzeln eingearbeitet.
Meine Auffassung zu diesem Verhalten muss ich nicht weiter darlegen. Dennoch würde ich jedem dringend empfehlen, solche Sachverhalte direkt, ohne Verzögerung und am besten mit Koordinaten und Fotos belegt bei der nächsten Polizeidientstelle anzuzeigen.
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass Betroffene sich hier im Forum erstmal Luft machen. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind aber Mit-MTBler, die das zuerst machen und erst danach und dann erst nach Aufforderung durch andere Forumsmitglieder den Sachverhalt zur Anzeige bringen.
Hier geht es um Straftaten! Wobei der Tatbestand der Sachbeschädigung nur der Geringste ist. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man da mit dem Gesicht hineinfällt nachdem es einem vom Bike gerissen hat, oder Wanderer da hineinlaufen, sich Kinder verletzen oder sonstwas Schlimmes passiert.
Deshalb mein Aufruf an alle: SOFORT Anzeige erstatten und natürlich betroffene Stelle sichern. Wenn es die Situation zulässt aber bitte nicht den "Tatort" verändern, d.h. selber die Nägel oder sonstige Fallen entfernen. Das sollte bitte erst geschehen, nachdem die Polizei zumindest vor Ort gewesen ist. Ausserdem sollte der Sachverhalt der Forstverwaltung ebenfalls bekannt gemacht werden. Schließlich sind Nägel im Wurzelwerk eine ungleich höhere Beschädigung der Waldflora als ein überfahren mit unseren Stollenreifen.
Ich kann nur noch einmal an alle hier appelieren: Cool bleiben, Anzeiger erstatten und den Tatort möglichhst nicht verändern. Solltet ihr selber betroffen sein und auch andere kennen, die es ebenfalls erwischt hat, diese aufrufen ebenfalls Anzeige zu erstatten.
Ich hoffe echt, dass mal jemand diese kranken Schw...e erwischt!


----------



## joscho (4. April 2011)

Bei einer Anzeige  sollten die Indizien und Aussagen völlig ausreichen den Pächter  anzuhören. Damit ist die Sache aktenkundig. Und wenn die Polizei ihm die  mgl. Konsequenzen seines Handelns (vorausgesetzt er ist der Täter)  dargelegt hat, so wird er das kaum wiederholen - und hoffen, dass es  auch kein Anderer tut. Man muss solchen Leuten klar machen, dass sie  ihre mglw. berechtigten Interessen anders durchsetzen müssen.
Sollte dort tatsächlich mal Jemand in so einen Nagel stürzen oder in den  "versprochenen" Stacheldraht fahren, so müssten wir uns hier schon  Untätigkeit vorwerfen lassen.
Erstattet denn nun Jemand von den Betroffenen Anzeige gegen Unbekannt?


----------



## nadgrajin (4. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Anzeige, z.B. von einem Wanderer , unbedingt notwendig. Das Verletzungspotential ist erheblich, ggfs. bis hin zum Tod.



Wenn Du noch einen drauf setzen willst, dann Anzeige als besorgte Mutter oder Vater, da schalten sich in der Regel recht schnell Behörden ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHTI (4. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...das hast du nicht zufällig auf Band  ?



Nein habe ich nicht.


sun909 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nicht weiß, was dort alles vorgefallen ist, wäre es vielleicht, eine Überlegung, diesen "Spot" erstmal ein wenig zu meiden.
> 
> grüße



Was da vorgefallen ist hat uns der Pächter und einige Anwohner erzählt.

Bei einer Anwohnerin wird immer durch den Garten gefahren weil der Trail hinter ihrem Garten endet. 

Eine Andere Anwohnerin wurde wohl von Trailbauenden Jugendlichen bedroht als sie sie darauf hingewiesen hat das sie das nicht dürfen.

Und der Pächter meinte, dass er es nicht dulden kann, das die MTB Fahrer den Wald zerstören.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (4. April 2011)

Hier Infos über die "zuständigen Stellen":
-----------------+-------------------------------------------------
|     wer             |   Telefon
-----------------+-------------------------------------------------
Forstamt Eitdorf     02243-9216-0
Förster H. Baier      02241-942517 (Mo 14-16h) Diensthandy: 0171-5871270
Polizei Siegburg      02241-541-0
zuständig: Verkehrskommissariat St. Augustin

und:

Polizei Lohmar, Bezirk 07 ( Lohmar-Nord )
Herr Ludwig Krey T: 02241-5413152

Tipp:
Ort, Datum, Uhrzeit bei der Anzeige genau angeben (Wanderweg "A1" am Klefberg vorbei nach Neuhonrath). Man war im Wald unterwegs. Fahren auf unbefestigten Wegen ist eine kostenpflichtige Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## nadgrajin (4. April 2011)

CHTI schrieb:


> Bei einer Anwohnerin wird immer durch den Garten gefahren weil der Trail hinter ihrem Garten endet.


Das kann ich verstehen, da wäre ich auch Sauer



> Eine Andere Anwohnerin wurde wohl von Trailbauenden Jugendlichen bedroht als sie sie darauf hingewiesen hat das sie das nicht dürfen.


Naja ehrlich, was versteht man unter bedroht? Das Problem, der Begriff bedroht wird häufig schon viel zu schnell und vor allem viel zu leichtfertig verwendet. Da wird aus einem 'Hey alte nerv mich nicht und mach nen Abgang' schon mal eine "bedrohung" und dann als "Wenn Sie jetzt nicht sofort ruhig sind, werde ich handgreiflich" dargestellt, zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.



> Und der Pächter meinte, dass er es nicht dulden kann, das die MTB Fahrer den Wald zerstören.


Na dann sollte man dem Pächter mal die Nägel in den Wurzeln zeigen und darauf hinweisen das da jemand wirklich den Wald zerstört.


----------



## Dart (4. April 2011)

Hallo Kurvenkratzer,

hasst Du Anzeige erstattet???

Gruß


----------



## PoliceCar (4. April 2011)

Hier wird um des Kaisers Bart diskutiert.

Anzeige macht Sinn und ist in diesem Falle sogar Bürgerpflicht!

Aber bitte sofort wenn man die Nägel wie auch immer bemerkt hat die Polizei per Handy dort hin rufen. Nichts anfassen. Ggf. nur sichern damit niemandem Weiteres passiert. Da es hierbei um massive Personengefährdung geht, wird die Polizei auch nicht lange fackeln und vielleicht sogar mit Blaulicht angerauscht kommen. Die können dann auch die Forstverwaltung informieren. Um die Straftat kümmert sich einzig und alleine die Polizei!

Da aber alle (sichtbaren) Nägel entfernt wurden und nur ein paar undefinierbare Fotos gemacht wurden, ist es für eine Anzeige mit Sicherheit zu spät. Hier wurde im Übereifer falsch gehandelt.

Nächstes mal macht ihr das besser; im Zweifelsfalle ich, sollte ich denn betroffen sein ... 

Und - warum solltet ihr verbergen, daß ihr mit dem MTB dort gewesen seid? Das ist doch nicht verboten! Oder ist das ggf. in besagtem Garten passiert ... 

Übrigens wählt man dann die *110 *...


----------



## buttzl (4. April 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Und - warum solltet ihr verbergen, daß ihr mit dem MTB dort gewesen seid? Das ist doch nicht verboten! Oder ist das ggf. in besagtem Garten passiert ...


 
Na ganz so einfach ist es nun auch nicht. In NRW sagt das Gesetz folgendes :





> Auf Straßen und festen Wegen (§
> 2 Abs. 2 LFOG).
> Auslegung NRW (gem.
> Forstliteratur): ganzjährig mit
> zweispurigem Kfz befahrbar = 3m Breite​


 

s. hier:  http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/pdf/betretungsrecht2010%20kurzfassung%20100227.pdf


----------



## wogru (4. April 2011)

Bei all dem was hier geschrieben wird kann ich nicht erkennen ob nun Anzeige erstattet wurde oder nicht. Die Meinung des Pächters ist ja wohl klar, die der Anwohner durch dessen Garten man fährt auch. 

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch dazu:
- Handelt es sich bei Nr. 9 eigentlich um einen öffentlichen Wanderweg, einen Trampelpfad oder wurde er erst durch MTBler in den Wald gefahren ?

- Wenn man weiß das dort ein erhöhtes Konfliktpotential besteht, warum meidet ihr den Weg nicht ?


----------



## sebamedd (4. April 2011)

Is ja alles schoen und gut wogru, aber das hat ja miteinander nichts zu tun. Egal ob man den Weg jetzt meidet oder nicht, da laeuft ja anscheinend ein psychopath rum der leute verletzen will oder schlimmer. Ob das jetzt allerdings mal von mindestens einer person zur anzeige gebracht wurde wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich kann echt nur daszu aufrufen dass jeder der die neagel gesehen hat oder schaden davon getragen hat anzeige erstattet und sich ans forstamt wendet


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2011)

Der jetzige Streckenverlauf der Nr. 9 wurde quer durch den Wald gefahren. Dieser Verlauf überquert laut DGK etliche Flurstücke mit verschiedenen Besitzern.
Früher ging es auf dem seitlichen Waldweg bergab, der auch schwierig zu fahren ist.

Fahrt einfach den alten Streckenverlauf über den Waldweg wieder ab, dagegen kann der Jagdpächter nichts machen. Wenn trotzdem  auf dem Weg auch wieder Nagelfallen errichtet werden, liegt ein Straftatbestand vor, den man ohne Weiteres anzeigen kann.

Mir war sowieso zu viel Trubel in dem Waldstück. Vorletzten Sonntag mußte ich aufpassen, dass man keinen anderen Biker über den Haufen fuhr. 

Am Mittwochabend werde ich auf der anderen Aggertalseite mal wieder fahren. Ist auch nicht ohne!


----------



## Dart (4. April 2011)

Sonntag? Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (4. April 2011)

Die Nummer 9 ist _größtenteils_ ein sogar ziemlich breiter (Wander-)Weg ... auch wenn es da auch weniger befestigte Streckenabschnitte gibt 

Ich hab mal auf TIM-Online (http://www.tim-online.nrw.de) den ungefähren Ort eingezeichnet (kleiner roter Punkt) ... da sieht man sogar zwei Wege in unmittelbarer Nähe des Punktes ...


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Sonntag? Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Du meinst



Nr. 9, 1. Senke. Da überlegten welche, wie darunter gefahren wird. Ich schätze, nach Stefan und mir haben die Platz gemacht.


----------



## ralphino1 (4. April 2011)

mal abgesehen davon, dass der oder diejenige tatsächlich etwas krank im Kopf sein muss, ist der auf jeden Fall juristisch zu belangen.

Hier hat jemand mit Vorsatz gehandelt - die Nägel können ja nicht von selber in den Boden gerammt worden sein- , um anderen zu schaden, das können nun Tiere, Biker oder Fußgänger sein. Das könnte Richtung versuchter gefährlicher Körperverletzung gehen.

bitte auf jeden Fall der Polizei melden.

Hier hört ja wohl der Spaß auf, das ist auch nicht mit Baumstämme in den Weg legen zu vergleichen.

Der Typ gehört dingfest gemacht und dafür gilt es Beweismaterial und Zeugenaussagen zu sammeln, das hat auch nichts mit Selbstjustiz zu tun, wär ja noch schöner, den Rest regeln dann die Behörden und die Polizei.

ralph


----------



## Ford Prefect (4. April 2011)

Es sind wohl inzwischen mind. zwei Strafanzeigen erstattet. Mal sehen was wird. Auch wenn das befahren dieses Trails (Pfades) eine OWi sein sollte, so rechtfertigt dies nie und nimmer solche hochgradig gefährlichen Eingriffe, die sich nicht nur gehen Radfahrer richten, sondern auch jeden anderen Waldnutzer (Wanderer) oder dort beheimatetes Wild.

Welcher Trail soll es denn sein, der durch einen Garten geht / im Garten endet? Nummer 9 endet kurz vor Neuhonrath in einem breiten Forstweg.

Um das Konfliktpotenzial dort kann ich nichts sagen, war selbst das erste Mal auf der 9 unterwegs und schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr in der Gegend...


----------



## Ford Prefect (4. April 2011)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Die Nummer 9 ist _größtenteils_ ein sogar ziemlich breiter (Wander-)Weg ... auch wenn es da auch weniger befestigte Streckenabschnitte gibt
> 
> Ich hab mal auf TIM-Online (http://www.tim-online.nrw.de) den ungefähren Ort eingezeichnet (kleiner roter Punkt) ... da sieht man sogar zwei Wege in unmittelbarer Nähe des Punktes ...



Ort des Geschehens war auf der Karte ca. 1-2 cm weiter links - zwischen den beiden Wegkreuzungen.


----------



## Ford Prefect (4. April 2011)

-


----------



## Dart (4. April 2011)

So, eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung ist jetzt erfolgt. Auf der Seite www.lohmar.info gibt es einen Artikel über diese Tat.

Der Redakteur hatte sich heute Mittag nach meinen Hinweis direkt auf den Weg gemacht und tatsächlich noch Nägel in Wurzeln gefunden. Leider, wie er mir in einer separaten Mail schrieb, nur dadurch, weil er selber auf diese durch Laub verdeckten Nägel getreten ist.


----------



## wogru (5. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> So, eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung ist jetzt erfolgt. Auf der Seite www.lohmar.info gibt es einen Artikel über diese Tat.
> 
> Der Redakteur hatte sich heute Mittag nach meinen Hinweis direkt auf den Weg gemacht und tatsächlich noch Nägel in Wurzeln gefunden. Leider, wie er mir in einer separaten Mail schrieb, nur dadurch, weil er selber auf diese durch Laub verdeckten Nägel getreten ist.



 endlich mal einer der (wie auch immer) gehandelt hat 
Wurde inzwischen eigentlich Anzeige erstattet ?


----------



## bodenkontakt (5. April 2011)

Würde auch gerne wissen, ob inzwischen jemand bei der Polizei gewesen ist. Im Artikel klang es jedenfalls nicht so. Man erwäge, Anzeige zu erstatten, liest sich für mich eher nicht so.
Würde ich bei mir im Wald so eine Schweinerei entdecken, stünde ich auch bei der Polizei auf der Matte. Ob mit zerstörten Reifen oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> So, eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung ist jetzt erfolgt. Auf der Seite www.lohmar.info gibt es einen Artikel über diese Tat.



 Super, danke sehr! Bin echt gespannt, was da noch nach kommen wird. 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch mal alle bitten, die live vor Ort Nägel vorgefunden haben, Anzeige zu erstatten. So etwas muss offiziell gemacht werden! Nicht nur wir MTBler können durch so einen Wahnsinn ernsthaften Schaden nehmen!


----------



## Laudissimo (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, denke um solche Schwierigkeiten in Zukunft zu verringern bzw. ganz zu vermeiden sollten sich doch manche mal Ihre Verhaltensweise gegenüber Anwohnern und Mitmenschen überdenken. Es kann ja nicht sein das Anwohner, die ggf. schon gestresst sind, unhöflich behandelt werden. Dies fördert natürlich solche und andere Taten, die hiermit in keinster Weise entschuldigt sind!
Ich möchte hiermit nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren und dazu aufrufen jeden so zu behandeln wie man auch selber behandelt werden möchte. Damit vereinfacht man doch die Gespräche beider Interessenvertreter und man kann sich sicher einigen.
Grüße


----------



## nadgrajin (5. April 2011)

Laudissimo schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren und dazu aufrufen jeden so zu behandeln wie man auch selber behandelt werden möchte. Damit vereinfacht man doch die Gespräche beider Interessenvertreter und man kann sich sicher einigen.



Du hast vollkommen recht, doch gilt dies immer für alle Seiten, heißt in dem Fall auch für die Anwohner. Ich kann ja nichts dafür das mein Vorgänger jemandem durch den Garten gestürmt ist und denke muss mich deswegen nicht anblöcken zu lassen. Das Prinzip des Echos haben einige noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Laudissimo (5. April 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nichts dafür das mein Vorgänger jemandem durch den Garten gestürmt ist und denke muss mich deswegen nicht anblöcken zu lassen


 
Kann dich ja auch verstehn, versuch aber mal mit Verständnis demjenigen zuzuhören und gib ihm/ ihr dann die Antwort das du es gerne an alle die du kennst oder siehst weitergibst. 
Damit kommt man oft weiter, wenn du dann noch nach fragst wie sich derjenige eine Lösung vorstellen kannst hast du schon "fast" einen Freund gefunden ;-)
Ich hab mir schon oft zähneknirschend aufgebrachte Menschen angehört, wenn die erstmal Ihre Wut rausgelassen haben und auf ruhiges Verständnis stoßen werden diese handzahm^^


----------



## nadgrajin (5. April 2011)

Laudissimo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon oft zähneknirschend aufgebrachte Menschen angehört, wenn die erstmal Ihre Wut rausgelassen haben und auf ruhiges Verständnis stoßen werden diese handzahm^^



Da muss ich leider so ehrlich sein und sagen, das ich nicht derjenige bin der so ein ruhiges Gemüt hat um sich die Wut der Gegenseite anzutun, da fange ich eher an die Leute zu ignorieren und wenn es mir zu viel wird und weggehen nicht möglich ist kontra zu geben. Ausgenommen ich persönlich bin der alleinige Verursacher gewesen(z.b. ich bin durch den Vorgarten durchgelaufen), was aber in 99% der Fälle nicht so ist.


----------



## Dart (5. April 2011)

Der Redakteur von Lohmar.info schrieb mir eben per Mail, dass er gerne als Zeuge bereitsteht, wenn es bei den Anzeigen hilfreich ist. Also, wer bereits eine Anzeige gestellt hat und noch Zeugen benötigt kann sich gerne an ihn wenden. Kontakt ist entweder über die Impressum-Seite auf Lohmar.info zu finden oder eine PN an mich.

Grundsätzlich müssen wir Biker uns natürlich möglichst zurückhaltend auf den Trails bewegen, natürlich darf der Spass dabei nicht zu kurz kommen.

Leider bleiben negative Eindrücke immer länger in Erinnerung. Ein mindestmaß an Höflichkeit hilft hier schon ein sehr großes Konfliktpotential zu senken. Ich glaube allerdings, dass die meisten Biker, die sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen nicht zu den schwarzen Schafen zählen. Wenn ich anderen Waldnutzern begegne (Wanderer, Familien, Spaziergänger etc.) bin ich mit deutlichem Geschwindigkeit senken, freundlichem Grüßen und bedanken für ein Vorbeilassen immer sehr gut gefahren. Äußerst selten waren dann Diskussionen oder Anfeindungen die Folge. Und nein, ich bin absolut kein Forstautobahnfahrer.

Queren von fremden Gärten wie es wohl vorkommt gehört natürlich zu einem absoluten No-Go. Ich weiß aber garnicht um welchen Trail es sich hier handelt. Die mir bekannten Trails enden auf öffentlichen Wegen und führen nicht durch Gärten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHTI (5. April 2011)

Wenn man an dem Ausgang der Schmeissfliege richtung Ausgang Nummer 9 fährt kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Haus mit einem Pool im Garten und genau hinter dem Garten endet der Trail.
Der Trail hat glaube ich die gleich Einfahrt wie die Schmeissfliege nur wird an der Lichtung geradeaus gefahren und man Kreutz den Waldweg ca. 100 meter unterhalb der Schmeissfliege.
In Dem Trail sind am Enda auch noch 2 Spünge eingebaut.

Hoffe ihr wisst wo ich meine

Gruß

P.S.  Ich würde auch noch als Zeuge zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## ralphino1 (5. April 2011)

Laudissimo schrieb:


> Kann dich ja auch verstehn, versuch aber mal mit Verständnis demjenigen zuzuhören und gib ihm/ ihr dann die Antwort das du es gerne an alle die du kennst oder siehst weitergibst.
> Damit kommt man oft weiter, wenn du dann noch nach fragst wie sich ...
> 
> Hi Laudissimo,
> ...


----------



## TommesEnduro (5. April 2011)

Laudissimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, denke um solche Schwierigkeiten in Zukunft zu verringern bzw. ganz zu vermeiden sollten sich doch manche mal Ihre Verhaltensweise gegenüber Anwohnern und Mitmenschen überdenken. Es kann ja nicht sein das Anwohner, die ggf. schon gestresst sind, unhöflich behandelt werden. Dies fördert natürlich solche und andere Taten, die hiermit in keinster Weise entschuldigt sind!
> Ich möchte hiermit nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren und dazu aufrufen jeden so zu behandeln wie man auch selber behandelt werden möchte. Damit vereinfacht man doch die Gespräche beider Interessenvertreter und man kann sich sicher einigen.
> Grüße



Fahre selbst auch viel in dem Gebiet und kenne so ziemlich alle Locals. Wir sind alle immer sehr höflichund entgegenkommend. Dennoch ist dieser Jagdpächter ein richtiger Hitzkopf. Dem möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht allein begegnen. Wer weiß was der als nächstes macht.
Die Variante, die in den Garten führte hat eine Horde aus Bonn angelegt, der wir schon sagten, daß dies wohl zu Problemen führen könnte. Zumal die alte Jägersfrau, die in diesem Haus wohnt uns schon das ein oder andere mal mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen einen Halsbruch gewünscht hat.
Nichts desto trotz war ich heute noch mal auf der Nr.9 und der Schmeißfliege per Pedis unterwegs und habe auf der SF noch reichlich Nägel gefunden. Da dienstags immer eine Wildnisgruppe  mit Kindern dort spielt habe ich die leitende Rangerin, mit der ich mich gut verstehe, informiert. Die war natürlich schockiert aber auch dankbar, daß ich sie vorgewarnt habe. Hätte ja eins ihrer schutzbefohlenen Kinder da reingeraten können. Sie wollte sich das noch anschauen und wird das dem zuständigen Forstamt melden.
So!!!


----------



## Manni (5. April 2011)

Wenn die zitierten zwei Strafanzeigen bestehen, dann sollten die Zeugen vielleicht noch Ihre Aussagen ergänzen? 
Und gerade wenn ich lese der Redakteur wäre sogar in Nägel getreten, dann sollte er als Fußgänger doch ebenfalls noch Anzeige erstatten und nicht nur als Zeuge!



Ford Prefect schrieb:


> Es sind wohl inzwischen mind. zwei Strafanzeigen erstattet. Mal sehen was wird...



Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Ford Prefect (5. April 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Wenn die zitierten zwei Strafanzeigen bestehen, dann sollten die Zeugen vielleicht noch Ihre Aussagen ergänzen?
> Und gerade wenn ich lese der Redakteur wäre sogar in Nägel getreten, dann sollte er als Fußgänger doch ebenfalls noch Anzeige erstatten und nicht nur als Zeuge!



Diejenigen, die Hinweise zum Verursacher der Nägelaktion haben, selbst vom Eigentümer/Pächter angehalten wurden (CHTI?) oder anderweitig als Zeuge fungieren wollen, können sich gerne bei mir oder kurvenkratzer per PM melden.
Ich würde die Kontaktdaten für eine Zeugenaussage gerne der Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft als Ergänzung zur Strafanzeige zur Verfügung stellen.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

> Nichts desto trotz war ich heute noch mal auf der Nr.9 und der  Schmeißfliege per Pedis unterwegs und habe auf der SF noch reichlich  Nägel gefunden.



Wenn dort noch Nägel sind und sogar noch von Leuten entdeckt werden (das waren allein heute mindestens zwei), wieso rufen diejenigen dann nicht sofort die Polizei? Ist ja nett, die nächste Rangerin zu informieren, die gerade mit den Kiddies da rumturnt. Aber wenn dann weitergefahren oder gegangen wird und nichts geschieht, sorry Leute, dann ist euch doch nicht mehr zu helfen. In dem Fall können wir die Diskussion hier eigentlich beenden.


----------



## Manni (5. April 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn dort noch Nägel sind und sogar noch von Leuten entdeckt werden (das waren allein heute mindestens zwei), wieso rufen diejenigen dann nicht sofort die Polizei? Ist ja nett, die nächste Rangerin zu informieren, die gerade mit den Kiddies da rumturnt. Aber wenn dann weitergefahren oder gegangen wird und nichts geschieht, sorry Leute, dann ist euch doch nicht mehr zu helfen. In dem Fall können wir die Diskussion hier eigentlich beenden.



Sehe ich ähnlich.  Hier über Nägel zu berichten ist schön und gut, aber je länger dort noch Nägel stecken, desto größer die Gefahr, dass es schließlich doch einen Biker oder Wanderer erwischt. 

Im Forum zu warnen ist zwar schneller gemacht als die Poizei zu rufen, aber zu wenig. Eigentlich müßte der ganze Trail gesperrt werden, bis systematisch alle Nägel entfernt wurden. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## PoliceCar (6. April 2011)

... na, so langsam bekommen wohl so einige die richtige Vorgehensweise heraus ... 

Ich zitiere mal aus einem Beitrag der schon ein paar Tage alt ist :



> *Anzeige* macht Sinn und ist in diesem Falle sogar *Bürgerpflicht*!
> 
> *Aber bitte sofort* wenn man die Nägel wie auch immer bemerkt hat die *Polizei per Handy dort hin rufen*. Nichts anfassen. Ggf. nur sichern damit niemandem Weiteres passiert. Da es hierbei um massive Personengefährdung geht, wird die Polizei auch nicht lange fackeln und vielleicht sogar mit Blaulicht angerauscht kommen. *Die können dann auch die Forstverwaltung informieren.* Um die Straftat kümmert sich einzig und alleine die Polizei!


----------



## TommesEnduro (6. April 2011)

Wenn ich euch schon höre, muss ich kotzen. Ihr sitzt vor eurer Kiste und zerreisst euch euer Maul.
Ich denke mal, daß es wesentlich effektiver ist wenn die Rangerin, die immer mit ihrer Wildnisschule da ist die Anzeige tätigt. Das wird in der Regel um einiges ernster genommen, als wenn da ein Downhiller sich aufregt.
Ist ja nicht so, daß ich die Nägel wieder zugedeckt habe. Ich habe Blockaden vor den Nagelfeldern postiert, damit man nicht unbehelligt reinbrettert. Rausziehen wollte ich sie nicht, damit die nette Dame sich auch noch ein Bild darüber machen kann.
Wenn ihr so voller Tatendrang seid, dann fahrt doch hin und ruft die Bullen. Ihr habt doch mittlerweile sogar Koordinaten. Aber nee, is ja illegal was wir machen. Bloß nicht die Finger verbrennen. Maulhelden!


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2011)

Ruhig Brauner, ruhig... 

Ist kein Grund, hier aus der Haut zu fahren. Vielleicht hat die Rangerin nach dem Zeigen der Stelle ja auch Anzeige erstattet (würde ich begrüßen).

Das "Sichern" der Stelle ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, dafür unbekannterweise vielen Dank an dich an dieser Stelle! 

Jedoch ist es für die Anzeige doch besser, wenn die herbeigerufene Polizei die Original-Fundstelle sieht und ihnen ein Einschätzen der Gefährdung (=Dringlichkeit der Verfolgung) aus dieser Position vor Ort heraus einfacher möglich ist.

Das Thema legal/illegal bezog sich ja vor allem auf die Situation mit den Anwohnern. 

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (6. April 2011)

@ tommesenduro


----------



## Edged (6. April 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch schon höre, muss ich kotzen. Ihr sitzt vor eurer Kiste und zerreisst euch euer Maul.
> Ich denke mal, daß es wesentlich effektiver ist wenn die Rangerin, die immer mit ihrer Wildnisschule da ist die Anzeige tätigt.



Na, am Soziale-Kompetenz-Profil arbeitest Du aber noch was - oder?
Im Zweifelsfall frage Deine Eltern, Deinen Deutsch- oder Deinen Sozialkundelehrer.
Und - Verantwortung möchtest Du wohl auch keine übernehmen - gell?


----------



## TommesEnduro (6. April 2011)

Hauptsache mal hier irgend einen Müll posten, um auch mal das eigene Geltungsbedürfnis zu befriedigen. Ich hab schließlich nicht den Schwanz eingekniffen, sondern etwas unternommen. Selbst wenn ich nicht gleich selbst Anzeige erstattet habe.
Aber was rechtfertige ich mich hier vor so nem Fatzke wie dir?! Achtung, retorisch!


----------



## ultra2 (6. April 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, haben von den Personen, die vor Ort waren, zwei Anzeige erstattet und einer die lokale Presse informiert. Und du TommesEnduro eine Rangerin vorgeschickt. Respekt


----------



## scotty78 (6. April 2011)

Hey Leute!

Ich find es langsam reichlich merkwürdig, auf was für einer Ebene hier diskutiert wird. 

Ich, bzw. die Gruppe, mit der ich unterwegs war, sind selbst "Nagel-Opfer" der Schmeißfliege am Sonntag geworden, aber wir - muß ich ehrlich zugeben - haben nicht die Mühen und Anstrengungen in Kauf genommen, die Polizei oder das Forstamt zu informieren. 

Ich bedanke mich daher bei jedem, der nun tatkräftig was angepackt hat!

Deshalb zunächst mein ganz, ganz großer Dank an Tommes, daß er losgezogen ist und die Wildnis-Rangerin infomiert hat!!! 
Ich glaube, diese Dame hat nun mal wirklich das nötige "Gewicht", um etwas zu bewirken. Schließlich hat sie den "Bonus" der Sicherheit der Kinder auf ihrer Seite.
Und natürlich mein genauso großer Dank an alle anderen, die etwas Konstruktives in die Wege geleitet haben! Tatsächliche Anzeige bei der Polizei, Information der Presse o.ä. ...

Gerade habe ich hier einen Beitrag gelesen, wo es darum ging, daß die Polizei das ganze Gelände nun sperren sollte / würde. Ja, das dürfte wohl zutreffen. Mit dem Ergebnis, daß Mr. Psychopath dann genau sein Ziel erreicht hätte, nämlich daß die Gegend "zu" ist, also auch die bösen Biker dort fort wären...
Damit will ich nun natürlich nicht sagen, daß wir deshalb die Füße still halten sollen, nur damit nichts auf uns zurück fällt - nein, ganz im Gegenteil! So was, was Mr. Psycho da macht, geht nun wirklich nicht!! 

Aber: bedenkt bitte auch, daß der Typ die ganze Diskussion hier wahrscheinlich sogar mitlesen und sich eins ins Fäustchen lachen wird... wenn Ihr nun anfangt, Euch gegenseitig anzumachen, finde ich es echt arm... ich bin froh über jeden, der mit seinem Tätigwerden zumindest versucht, was zu erreichen! 

Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, wer dafür gesorgt hat, daß sogar schon die Lokal-Presse eingeschaltet wurde - aber das ist doch einfach super!! Besser, anstatt hier rum zu posten, was man denn alles machen müßte... 

Und falls es zutrifft, daß irgendwelche Leute die Dame, deren Grundstrück dort überfahren worden sein soll, blöd angemacht hätten: Leute, das geht nun mal GAR nicht! Das, was wir machen, indem wir quer-feld-ein durch den Wald fahren, stellt nicht unbedingt das non-plus-ultra dar - von daher sollten wir mal ganz kleine Brötchen backen! 

Jetziger Stand scheint nach der hiesigen Diskussionslage zu sein: es wurden die offiziellen Stellen informiert (es soll ja Anzeige erstattet worden sein). Tommes hat überdies die Rangerin infomiert, so daß die Vermutung ernsthaft berechtigt sein dürfte, daß sie dies bei den entscheidenden Stellen weitergibt.

Damit düfte die gesamte Diskussion nun eine gewisse Erledigung gefunden haben. 
Alle wissen Bescheid, daß sie an den betreffenden trails vorsichitig sein sollten. 

Es ist sicherlich noch sinnvoll, den hiesigen thread zu nutzen, um über den Stand der Dinge zu informieren - um sich aber gegenseitig anzupampen, wer was besser weiß und wer wie handeln würde, ist sicherlich nicht geeigent. Ubnd vor allem: Das interessiert auch keinen...


----------



## Montana (6. April 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal hier irgend einen Müll posten, um auch mal das eigene Geltungsbedürfnis zu befriedigen. Ich hab schließlich nicht den Schwanz eingekniffen, sondern etwas unternommen. Selbst wenn ich nicht gleich selbst Anzeige erstattet habe.
> Aber was rechtfertige ich mich hier vor so nem Fatzke wie dir?! Achtung, retorisch!



TommesEnduro hat doch recht 

BTW: Lohmar scheint ja recht weitläufig zu sein, die Ecke kenne ich noch garnicht


----------



## Merlin (7. April 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Ich hab schließlich nicht den Schwanz eingekniffen, sondern etwas unternommen.



Es geht nicht darum, einzelne (speziell dich) zu diskreditieren.

Wie sun909 schon sagte, das sichern ist in jedem Fall gut, reicht aber nicht aus. Wer gibt dir Gewissheit, dass die Rangerin auch wirklich aktiv wird? Wenn ja, gut, aber wahrscheinlich passiert doch nix. Und was spräche dagegen, dass ihr beide Anzeige erstattet? Umso ernster wird die Sache vielleicht genommen. Abgesehen davon, muss dieser Trail ernsthaft gesichert und "gereinigt" werden...und das sollten die Behörden tun. Es steht ja niemand oben schmiere und warnt die Leute, die nicht hier mitlesen. Zum Glück hast du die eine Gruppe getroffen, aber viellicht ist ne Stunde später die nächste Kindergruppe da lang gegangen...

A propos Maulhelden: Da hast du nicht unrecht. Sollte aber ähnliches mal hier z.B. im Siebengebirge passieren, dreht sich der Spieß selbstverständlich um. Ansonsten kann ich scotty78 nur zustimmen!


----------



## Dart (7. April 2011)

scotty78 schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich hier einen Beitrag gelesen, wo es darum ging, daß die Polizei das ganze Gelände nun sperren sollte / würde. Ja, das dürfte wohl zutreffen. Mit dem Ergebnis, daß Mr. Psychopath dann genau sein Ziel erreicht hätte, nämlich daß die Gegend "zu" ist, also auch die bösen Biker dort fort wären...


 
Hi Scotty,

wo hast Du denn den Beitrag über die Sperrung gelesen?

Ansonsten sprichst Du mir mit Deinem Beitrag aus der Seele.

Gruß


----------



## GRISLY 78 (7. April 2011)

@ dart      das steht im beitrag # 74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralphino1 (18. April 2011)

für die Mopedfahrer im Forum


http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...aeu.efeb6105-be16-4a6b-8b67-b2fb7908d72b.html


was für eine SAU!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (18. April 2011)

kaum zu glauben, dass es noch schlimmer geht.


----------



## Lipoly (18. April 2011)

ralphino1 schrieb:


> für die Mopedfahrer im Forum
> 
> 
> http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...aeu.efeb6105-be16-4a6b-8b67-b2fb7908d72b.html
> ...



Eben schon bei uns im Moppedforum gelesen....
Solche Leute sollten geschnappt und an der nächsten bikerkneipe an den Pranger gestellt werden...der Rest ergibt sich dann von alleine.

Überall dieses Hilfssheriff getue in Deutschland. Warum kann man nicht einfach mal leben und leben lassen sondern muss direkt immer irgendwelche (unschuldigen) angreifen?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. April 2011)

@Lipoly 100% agree


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2011)

Sich über Hilfssheriffgehabe aufregen, aber selber ein Fan von Selbstjustiz sein, sehr konsequent.


----------



## Lipoly (19. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sich über Hilfssheriffgehabe aufregen, aber selber ein Fan von Selbstjustiz sein, sehr konsequent.



Schlecht geschlafen?

So einer sollte nur eine GERECHTE Strafe bekommen, das hat mit Selbstjustiz nichts zu tun!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli783 (19. April 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Eben schon bei uns im Moppedforum gelesen....
> Solche Leute sollten geschnappt und an der nächsten bikerkneipe an den Pranger gestellt werden...der Rest ergibt sich dann von alleine.
> 
> Überall dieses Hilfssheriff getue in Deutschland. Warum kann man nicht einfach mal leben und leben lassen sondern muss direkt immer irgendwelche (unschuldigen) angreifen?



---> Quelle Wikipedia:
Selbstjustiz bezeichnet das außergesetzliche Vorgehen von nicht dazu Berufenen gegen eine Straftat oder eine andere als rechtswidrig oder ungerecht empfundene Handlung. Die Selbstjustiz widersetzt sich dem Gewaltmonopol des Staates und ist in diesem Rahmen strafbar. Der Staat behält sich das Recht der Bestrafung als Dritter selbst vor. Daher wird das Pendant der Selbstjustiz auch als Fremdjustiz bezeichnet.


----------



## nadgrajin (19. April 2011)

olli783 schrieb:


> ---> Quelle Wikipedia:
> Selbstjustiz bezeichnet das außergesetzliche Vorgehen von nicht dazu Berufenen gegen eine Straftat oder eine andere als rechtswidrig oder ungerecht empfundene Handlung. Die Selbstjustiz widersetzt sich dem Gewaltmonopol des Staates und ist in diesem Rahmen strafbar. Der Staat behält sich das Recht der Bestrafung als Dritter selbst vor. Daher wird das Pendant der Selbstjustiz auch als Fremdjustiz bezeichnet.



Ehrlich, wenn man die teilweise extrem lächerlichen Strafen sieht muss man sich über Selbstjustiz nicht wundern. Was sind z.b. 8 Jahre bei guter Führung wenn das Opfer deswegen 60 Jahre an einen Rollstuhl gebunden ist und nicht mehr seinem Hobby nachgehen kann.


----------



## Lipoly (19. April 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> deswegen 60 Jahre an einen Rollstuhl gebunden ist



oder sogar tot ist!


----------



## Nikolaus89 (19. April 2011)

Danke für die Warnung hier. Wenn ich in Lohmar fahren geh dann nur noch mit Vorsicht. War schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr dort.​


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sich über Hilfssheriffgehabe aufregen, aber selber ein Fan von Selbstjustiz sein, sehr konsequent.



Dies habe ich auch gedacht, aber nicht geschrieben. Ich vermutete, Lipoly hatte die Ironie-Tags nicht gesetzt. Seine nachfolgenden Antworten lassen mich da zweifeln.

Dies ändert nichts daran, dass die Täter (Nagel und Öl) für ihre Handlungen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollten.

-trekki


----------



## Lipoly (20. April 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies habe ich auch gedacht, aber nicht geschrieben. Ich vermutete, Lipoly hatte die Ironie-Tags nicht gesetzt. Seine nachfolgenden Antworten lassen mich da zweifeln.




Natürlich meine ich das nicht Ernst, alleine schon weil das in Deutschland auch nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist. Trotzdem ist in MANCHEN Fällen MEINER MEINUNG nach Selbstjustiz sinnvoll (Nägel in Wurzeln kloppen ist zB ein Fall wo ich den Verursacher wohl auch eher anzeigen würde, kenne das vom Enduro fahren aber zu genüge das "Fresse halten" und und ganz locker zu reden mehr bringt als alles andere)

Trotzdem bin ich in bestimmten Fällen für härtere und ANDERE Strafen als jemanden einzusperren, den Steuerzahler (und das sind wir nunmal sofarn man einer geregelten Arbeit nachgeht) das zahlen zu lassen und am besten noch früher wieder rauszulassen weils ja son "armes Kerlchen" ist und er sich gut benommen hat.

ABer Schwamm drüber und Back to Topic.


LG


----------



## TommesEnduro (20. April 2011)

Ist bei den Anzeigen schon was rum gekommen?


----------



## floggel (20. April 2011)

Welche Anzeigen?


----------



## scotty78 (20. April 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Welche Anzeigen?


 
threads immer auch von Anfang an lesen... 

@Tommes: genau das habe ich mich heute auch gefragt...


----------



## trashman2 (23. April 2011)

Fakt ist, der/ diejenigen, die solche gemeinen Taten vollbringen, gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel. Sie nehmen damit im Kauf, das eine andere Person verletzt, oder im schlimmsten Fall getötet wrd.
§ 223 StGB sagt:

Körperverletzung:

				 				(1) Wer eine andere Person körperlich mißhandelt oder an der Gesundheit schädigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


 (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


In diesem Fall ist § 223 Abs. 2 StGB eindeutig erfüllt und ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt.


Allzeit gute Fahrt.



Gruß
der
Thrashman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty78 (23. April 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der/ diejenigen, die solche gemeinen Taten vollbringen, gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel. Sie nehmen damit im Kauf, das eine andere Person verletzt, oder im schlimmsten Fall getötet wrd.
> § 223 StGB sagt:
> 
> Körperverletzung:
> ...


 
§ 223 II StGB ist ein Antragsdelikt...


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. April 2011)

Dann nimm aber § 224 StGB, die Nummern 1 und 3 des Absatzes 1 sollten erfüllt sein.


----------



## scotty78 (23. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber § 224 StGB, die Nummern 1 und 3 des Absatzes 1 sollten erfüllt sein.


----------



## trashman2 (23. April 2011)

Hier geht es um einen Straftatbestand, der wird in §§ 223 StGB
behandelt. Ebenfalls um  den Versuch, der im o.a Paragraphen erfüllt ist.
Der Staatsanwalt wird hierauf u.a. seine Klage erheben.

Gruß


----------



## scotty78 (23. April 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Hier geht es um einen Straftatbestand, der wird in §§ 223 StGB
> behandelt. Ebenfalls um den Versuch, der im o.a Paragraphen erfüllt ist.
> Der Staatsanwalt wird hierauf u.a. seine Klage erheben.
> 
> Gruß


 
yip - aber eben nur auf Antrag - wie der Name "Antragsdelikt" schon sagt... es sei denn die StA bejaht das sog. öffentliche Interesse, ist ja kein absolutes, sondern ein relatives Antragsdelikt... steht aber in deren Ermessen... anyway - wenn die Polizei mangels Anzeige aber eh von nix weiß, wird sie es der StA - mangels Kenntnis - auch nicht vorlegen können... gelle?! So, nun aber genug der Klug*******rei - jetzt ist Wochenende, !!!


----------



## trashman2 (23. April 2011)

Das öffentliche Intersse liegt vor, nämlich durch die potentiellen Geschädigten, nämlich u.a. wir die MTB Fahrer(innen). Der Antrag bzw. die Anzeige erfolgt durch den einen oder anderen hier. Somit hat die Exekutive als erstes KEIN Ermessen... die Judikative muss danach tätig werden. 

Gruß
die
Exekutive.


----------



## trashman2 (23. April 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Das öffentliche Intersse liegt vor, nämlich durch die potentiellen Geschädigten, nämlich u.a. wir die MTB Fahrer(innen). Der Antrag bzw. die Anzeige erfolgt durch den einen oder anderen hier. Somit hat die Exekutive als erstes KEIN Ermessen... die Judikative muss danach tätig werden.
> 
> Gruß
> die
> Exekutive.



P.S. Ermessen ist kein Freifahrtsschein!!!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. April 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Gruß
> die
> Exekutive.



Und dann versteifste dich auf 223 als Antragsdelikt, obwohl 224 als Offizialdelikt günstiger wäre?


----------



## scotty78 (23. April 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Das öffentliche Intersse liegt vor, nämlich durch die potentiellen Geschädigten, nämlich u.a. wir die MTB Fahrer(innen). Der Antrag bzw. die Anzeige erfolgt durch den einen oder anderen hier. Somit hat die Exekutive als erstes KEIN Ermessen... die Judikative muss danach tätig werden.
> 
> Gruß
> die
> Exekutive.


 
Erfolgte denn auch tatsächlich wirklich eine Anzeige?!

Gruß
Die Judikative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. April 2011)

Ist das jetzt Schlammketschen von/für Juristen oder kommt dabei was hilfreiches für "Normalos" rum


----------



## scotty78 (23. April 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Schlammketschen von/für Juristen oder kommt dabei was hilfreiches für "Normalos" rum


 
Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion, !! Mag nicht mehr...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. April 2011)

Ich find diese juristische Haarspalterei jetzt auch mehr als unpassend. Aber wer's braucht...

Bin auch raus


----------



## Crissi73 (27. April 2011)

Also die gute Nachricht bei den ganzen juristischen Themen, Werner und ich sind heute die Nr. 9 aufwärts gelaufen und haben nochmal ca 15 Nägel entfernt und dann schön entspannt runter. Welch ein Spaß, danach die Schmeissfliege und den Sportplatztrail. Ganz ehrlich ich bin immer noch am grinsen))))))))))))


----------



## TommesEnduro (27. April 2011)

Crissi73 schrieb:


> Also die gute Nachricht bei den ganzen juristischen Themen, Werner und ich sind heute die Nr. 9 aufwärts gelaufen und haben nochmal ca 15 Nägel entfernt und dann schön entspannt runter. Welch ein Spaß, danach die Schmeissfliege und den Sportplatztrail. Ganz ehrlich ich bin immer noch am grinsen))))))))))))



Weiter so!! Den Wichser lassen wir nicht gewinnen


----------



## bibi1952 (28. April 2011)

Hallo,
Thread kann geschlossen werden.

Nägel entfernt, Bäume auf Seite geräumt, Nr. 9 ist frei.
Aber bitte zurückhaltend fahren.

Schm...fliege bitte nur den rechten Trail mit den Anliegern fahren, aber vorsichtig an der letzten Stufe, rechts ist eine leichtere Umfahrung frei geräumt.

Wir fahren nur den oberen Teil bis zum Weg, dann ein Stück den Forstweg hoch und anschließend den unteren technischen Teil des Sportplatztrail hinab. So gibt es keinen Stress mit dem Anwohner.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

Werner, die paar einsichtigen Locals sind doch nicht das Problem, sondern die FR-Touristen, die weitere Anreisen in Kauf nehmen und sich dann einen Dreck um Rücksicht auf den Trails kümmern. Man will ja schließlich auch was davon haben, daß man schon so weit fahren muß.
Bei uns ist reist man inzwischen schon aus dem Münsterland und weiter an, um die Sau rauszulassen 
Ich hoffe, daß das bei euch nicht weitere Kreise hinsichtlich echten Bikeverboten zieht!


----------



## smasher (28. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Werner, die paar einsichtigen Locals sind doch nicht das Problem, sondern die FR-Touristen, die weitere Anreisen in Kauf nehmen und sich dann einen Dreck um Rücksicht auf den Trails kümmern. Man will ja schließlich auch was davon haben, daß man schon so weit fahren muß.
> Bei uns ist reist man inzwischen schon aus dem Münsterland und weiter an, um die Sau rauszulassen
> Ich hoffe, daß das bei euch nicht weitere Kreise hinsichtlich echten Bikeverboten zieht!


 
Ach so, hm, klar.... ich darf dich mal zitieren:



Enrgy schrieb:


> Neneeel, ich fahr doch immer als letzter runter und irgendwie bin ich dann vor euch unten


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

Wat, wer bis du denn?

Man kann Abfahrten auch LANGSAM befahren, was euch Federwegs-Junkies ja grundsätzlich fremd ist. Da brauchts dann kein blockiertes Hinterrad vor der Kurve, somit gibts auch so gut wie keine sichtbaren Spuren. Und wenn Mitfahrer im DH mal absteigen, kommt es trotz langsamster Fahrt vor, daß man sie noch überholt.

Bestes Beispiel exzessiver Knallgasfahrten ist der obere Teil vom Kottentrail, dort ist inzwischen eine Rinne, die bis zum Tretlager reicht. Von langsamer Fahrt ohne blockierte Bremsen kommt die nicht. Ich hab da schon so Panzerfahrer reinballern sehen, großer Gang, 2-3x ordentlich bergab reingetreten und dann die hintere Bremse zu bis unten hin - suuuuper Fahrtechnik die Folgen kann man dann schon überall an den Steilhängen von weitem erkennen - Danke!


----------



## TommesEnduro (28. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wat, wer bis du denn?
> 
> Man kann Abfahrten auch LANGSAM befahren, was euch Federwegs-Junkies ja grundsätzlich fremd ist. Da brauchts dann kein blockiertes Hinterrad vor der Kurve, somit gibts auch so gut wie keine sichtbaren Spuren. Und wenn Mitfahrer im DH mal absteigen, kommt es trotz langsamster Fahrt vor, daß man sie noch überholt.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel exzessiver Knallgasfahrten ist der obere Teil vom Kottentrail, dort ist inzwischen eine Rinne, die bis zum Tretlager reicht. Von langsamer Fahrt ohne blockierte Bremsen kommt die nicht. Ich hab da schon so Panzerfahrer reinballern sehen, großer Gang, 2-3x ordentlich bergab reingetreten und dann die hintere Bremse zu bis unten hin - suuuuper Fahrtechnik die Folgen kann man dann schon überall an den Steilhängen von weitem erkennen - Danke!



Oh Mann! Wenn ich das schon wieder höre Jetzt wird das hier wieder zu einem Krieg zwichen den unterschiedlichen Bikerausrichtungen.
Aber Energy, ohne uns Downhiller hättest du da keine Trails. Schließlich muss so ein vom Wege abseits gelegenes Ding auch erst mal frei gemacht werden. Auf sowas kommen so CC-Futzies nicht. Aber unsere Trails wollen sie dann alle runter fahren...
Diese Trails sind als Downhills geplant, und da werden auch schon mal Wurzeln frei und Kurven zu Anliegern gefahren. Wir wollen ja gar nicht heimlich im Wald sein, aber solange wir nicht wirkliche Schäden(Bäume Fällen, Northshore bauen etc.]anrichten möchten wir geduldet werden.
Worüber regst du dich denn eigentlich auf wenn Leute da schnell runter fahren? Ist es die Tatsache, daß du das mit deinen 100mm und den Lycra Klamotten nicht hinbekommst?
Über Fahrtechnik brauchst du mir auch nichts zu erzählen. Ich fahr wahrscheinlich steilere Sachen wesentlich langsamer als du, da auch ich eine Vorderadbremse besitze, übrigens auch sehr vorteilhaft bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten.
Lasst uns alle lieb zu einander sein, denn wir wollen doch eigentlich alle nur viel Spaß am Biken haben, oder? Ob der eine jetzt mit den Vorlieben des anderen viel oder wenig anfangen kann ist doch egal.


----------



## trashman2 (28. April 2011)

Ich schließe mich meinen "Vorschreibern" an 

Grundsätzlich gilt die Natur zu achten!
Wir sind leidenschaftliche Radfahrer und tragen so schon bei, den CO2 Ausstoß der KFZ zu reduzieren. 

Die "Sau rauslassen" kann jeder bei sich zu Hause, sofern er seine Mitmenschen, Nachbarn nicht stört oder schädigt. lol
Im Wald, auf den Wegen und Trails hat so ein solches Verhalten absolut 
nix zu suchen!!!!
Auch wenn ich in fremder Umgebung bin, habe ich die dortige Infrastruktur zu respektieren. 

Warum ziehen wir MTB 'ler den Hass der Fußgänger, der Anwohner, der Wanderer auf uns???? 
Gegenseitige Achtung und gegenseitiger Respekt , das gilt für ALLE!!!!


----------



## shmee (28. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wat, wer bis du denn?
> 
> Man kann Abfahrten auch LANGSAM befahren, was euch Federwegs-Junkies ja grundsätzlich fremd ist.



Bitte, die Diskussion ist doch nicht zielführend, was sollen wir uns denn untereinander noch bekriegen. Natürlich gibt es leider genug Hajos, die keine Rücksicht nehmen und meinen, eine Hinterradbremse reicht. Denen kann man bei Begegnungen dann ja auch freundlich und bestimmt sagen, wo der Hammer hängt. Aber immer gebetsmühlenartig darauf zu pochen, dass man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik überhaupt gar keine Spuren hinterlässt bringt uns doch auch nicht weiter.

Für technische Serpentinenabfahrten und ähnliches mag das gelten. Aber grad bei feuchtem, losen Untergrund reicht doch das ganz normale schnelle Kurvenfahren in einem flowigen Trail locker aus um massive Schneisen in den Untergrund zu fräsen. Es sei denn, du fährst Reifen ohne Profil oder bist wirklich seeehr langsam unterwegs. Wenn wir hier den ein oder anderen Trail im Ennert oder 7-Geb mit 4-5 Mann flowig abrollen sehen die Trails bei freuchtem Wetter schon ordentlich zerpflückt aus. Und wir sind nun wirklich keine Vollgastruppe mit irgendwelchen DH-Bombern, im Gegenteil, selbst orangene CC-Racer sind oft mit dabei.

In dem Sinne, auf ein gutes Miteinander im Wald, es gibt genug Leute, die uns unser Hobby am liebsten Verbieten möchten.


----------



## floggel (28. April 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Thread kann geschlossen werden.
> 
> Nägel entfernt, Bäume auf Seite geräumt, Nr. 9 ist frei.





Glückwunsch, besser kann es für den Nagler ja nicht laufen. Ein adäquater Grund diesen Thread zu schließen, wäre ein abschließender Ermittlungserfolg nachdem der Fall zur Anzeige gebracht worden wäre.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Aber Energy, ohne uns Downhiller hättest du da keine Trails. Schließlich muss so ein vom Wege abseits gelegenes Ding auch erst mal frei gemacht werden. Auf sowas kommen so CC-Futzies nicht. Aber unsere Trails wollen sie dann alle runter fahren...




Hurra, da scheine ich ja in das richtige Wespennest gestochen zu haben, @SFA kommt sicher auch gleich noch daher 

Ich brauche eure wild angelegten Schneisen nicht. Mir reichen die schon seit hundert Jahren und länger vorhandenen natürlichen Wege und Trails für meinen Spaß. Und was ich erst recht nicht brauche, sind durch wild angelegte (sorry, "geplante") Strecken ausgesprochen Bikeverbote für ganze Gebiete, die dann für ALLE gelten, egal ob sie diese Strecken überhaupt kennen oder nicht. 
Die Folge vom Spaß weniger wird dann auf dem Rücken aller ausgetragen, das ist es was mich aufregt. 
Von mir aus könntet ihr Strecke bauen bis euch die Finger bluten, doch leider machen die Behörden dann bei Schließung von Gebieten keinen Unterschied, ob man dort mit dem Hollandrad eine Forstautobahn befährt oder mit dem DHler einen Steilhang runterrutscht.


----------



## trashman2 (28. April 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, besser kann es für den Nagler ja nicht laufen. Ein adäquater Grund diesen Thread zu schließen, wäre ein abschließender Ermittlungserfolg nachdem der Fall zur Anzeige gebracht worden wäre.


Dem jenigen der die Nägel eingeschlagen hat, gehört das Handwerk gelegt.
Das ist absolut nicht zu tollerieren und gehört aufs härteste bestraft.!!!!!


----------



## aleuchte (20. Mai 2011)

Hi weiss jemand ob die Trails wieder frei sind von Nägel ?

Was ist hier Stand der dinge ! Oder hat derjenige erreiecht was er wollte ?
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommesEnduro (20. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hurra, da scheine ich ja in das richtige Wespennest gestochen zu haben, @SFA kommt sicher auch gleich noch daher
> 
> Ich brauche eure wild angelegten Schneisen nicht. Mir reichen die schon seit hundert Jahren und länger vorhandenen natürlichen Wege und Trails für meinen Spaß. Und was ich erst recht nicht brauche, sind durch wild angelegte (sorry, "geplante") Strecken ausgesprochen Bikeverbote für ganze Gebiete, die dann für ALLE gelten, egal ob sie diese Strecken überhaupt kennen oder nicht.
> Die Folge vom Spaß weniger wird dann auf dem Rücken aller ausgetragen, das ist es was mich aufregt.
> Von mir aus könntet ihr Strecke bauen bis euch die Finger bluten, doch leider machen die Behörden dann bei Schließung von Gebieten keinen Unterschied, ob man dort mit dem Hollandrad eine Forstautobahn befährt oder mit dem DHler einen Steilhang runterrutscht.



Du fährst die Nummer 9 also nicht???


----------



## smasher (20. Mai 2011)

Ne, das ist doch der lokale Vorzeigebiker der zu allem was schlaues zu sagen hat und überhaupt von allem den mega Durchblick hat
DER würde solche Trails doch niemals fahren


----------



## on any sunday (20. Mai 2011)

Und wer bist du? Sein 32jähriger Forumsstalker mit dem Ausdrucksvermögen eines Sechsjährigen, der gerade Smileys entdeckt hat?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Mai 2011)

Der hat gesessen


----------



## Dart (20. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man hier die Diskussion bzw. Statusfragen über den Trail langsam mal beenden. Schreibt PNs oder ruft an!

Gruß


----------



## Jerd (13. Oktober 2011)

Update: Ich hatte damals die Polizei von dem Vorgang in Kenntnis gesetzt (gibt ja so schöne Online-Formulare). Heute kam eine Mail, dass ermittelt wird. Man sucht jetzt Zeugen.

Also, wenn ihr eine Aussage machen wollt, PM an mich, dann gebe ich euch die Adresse des zuständigen Ermittlers.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Oktober 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Update: Ich hatte damals die Polizei von dem Vorgang in Kenntnis gesetzt (gibt ja so schöne Online-Formulare). Heute kam eine Mail, dass ermittelt wird. Man sucht jetzt Zeugen.
> 
> Also, wenn ihr eine Aussage machen wollt, PM an mich, dann gebe ich euch die Adresse des zuständigen Ermittlers.



Wow erst jetzt wird ermittelt  aber besser als nichts . Sicherlich gab es da genug Leute die diesen Zustand gesehen haben .. Jerd Notfalls mal diese Leute mal per PN anschreiben.

Aber schön zu sehen das da war gemacht wird


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wow erst jetzt wird ermittelt



ich sehe das nicht als "ermitteln", sondern als "verwalten" der sache. da wird sich eh nix mehr rausfinden lassen, es sei denn, der nagler (nicht der mit dem wundergetriebe) wird erneut tätig.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich sehe das nicht als "ermitteln", sondern als "*verwalten*" der sache. da wird sich eh nix mehr rausfinden lassen, es sei denn, der nagler (nicht der mit dem wundergetriebe) wird erneut tätig.



dann stimmt leider . 

Ich hoffe das "der" nicht mehr tätig wird ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (22. November 2011)

Bisher hat sich bisher niemand gemeldet, um bei der Polizei eine Aussage zu machen. Wenn da von unserer Seite weiter nichts passiert, wird das Verfahren eingestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2011)

Wie lange ist das jetzt her, ein halbes Jahr? Kommt bestimmt gut bei der Polizei, jetzt da anzutraben. Da regen sich alle darüber auf, was passieren könnte und was man mit dem Täter tun sollte und dann ne Luftnummer. Aber ist ja wie immer, sollen doch die Anderen ..


----------

